# Informational Chat from the UK - Hypnotherapy for IBS



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

As some of you may know, I came to this BB with severe D and urgency - I was almost housebound with 4 hour long D attacks almost every day - many of your stories are similar to mine. I took every med there was and even a trip to Mayo, then found this BB and was encouraged to try clinical hypnotherapy that helped others here, and that was what helped me with D and urgency, and also the anxiety of having constant D attacks.Many people have had questions about how clincial hypnotherapy (CHT) can work effectively for us IBS patients, and while there is a lot of info out there, sometimes we just don't have the time to sort through it all - or we have questions specific to us.Michael Mahoney felt it might be useful to those who are considering using this method - OR those who are in the process - to get some information and questions answered via a live chat. When Mike first came to this BB in 1998, he joined us in social chats that would end up with us asking him tons of questions, and he gave of his time freely. His schedule now is so full that he has not been able to take part over here, but we felt this may be a way for him to at least touch base - and if the folks here find it helpful, it could become a "scheduled" chat time as it used to be a few years ago. Many people found it helpful and encouraging.The first portion of the chat would consist of a brief informational introduction, where hypnotherapy is explained, research and information about its use with IBS and how it works, and the brain-gut connection.Also, the most common questions would be addressed within this first introduction portion - you can reply to this thread with any questions within this topic, and the answers may be included in the intial introduction. During this intro portion, there would be no "chat" interaction.The second part of the chat would open up to your questions and comments that were NOT covered in the intro - they should be somewhat general in nature, and related specifically to IBS, urgency, D and anxiety, etc. and hypnotherapy for its use; not for IBS diagnostics or conditions not directly related to IBS. We are considering two chat times - one for Canada and the US, and one for the UK and Europe - of course, you could "attend" either or both. Dates and times will be determined in the near future.Michael works in a busy medical centre practice with patients from all walks of life with many different health issues and emotional concerns, and has treated thousands of IBS patients successfully. He has clinical trials research based on 3 years of follow-up using CHT for IBS. Mike also works with cardiac patients, breast cancer recovery, smoking, OCD, PTSD, and a wide range of many other health issues.More information to follow! Take care.


----------

